# trying to sign up for netflix



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not sure if this can be posted here, but I'm trying to sign up online with my debit card for netflix and it's not letting me use my debit card number.



> Please ensure you have selected the proper credit card type for this card number, and that the number has been entered accurately.


credit card? Can you only sign up online with a credit card and you have to call for debit?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the site asks for a credit card, and just about all that I've seen do, you cannot use a "debit" card. And good grief, this is something I would never do even if I could. Your account would have to be directly debited each month -- and the risks here are greater than with credit cards where you may have the support of the credit card company and legal protections if things go awry.


----------



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> If the site asks for a credit card, and just about all that I've seen do, you cannot use a "debit" card. And good grief, this is something I would never do even if I could. Your account would have to be directly debited each month -- and the risks here are greater than with credit cards where you may have the support of the credit card company and legal protections if things go awry.


well i don't own a credit card, not everyone does. I do not have tons of money in my bank account anyways. It will probably only have the netflix money for awhile. On the wesite it specifically says you can use debit cards with a Visa or Mastercard logo. I have used stuff, inlcuding internet access for over a year on my debit card, nothing has gone wrong, not to say that it won't though. Also I'm quite aware of the direct debit each month. That's a chance I'm willing to take. My question was whether or not I can sign up with it online, not whether you approved of me using it or not. So much for getting a straight answer. 



> We accept all major credit cards, along with ATM or debit cards that have a Visa or Mastercard logo.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I answered the question because I suspected you wouldn't get too many responses to it. I didn't review the Netflix sign up conditions. If it says you can use a debit card and yours is not being accepted -- then you should contact the bank.

There are also some Netflix numbers (they keep them hidden), which you might try:

1-888-638-3549
1-800-585-8131
1-800-279-5688

I haven't tried any of these lately, so I don't know which if any still work. I provide them to you only because they have a fine service and I hope you will enjoy it when and if you get it.

What you use is of course your choice, if you want to feel piqued by my cautionary advice -- oh, well ...


----------

